# cleaning stainless steel appliances?



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

What is the best thing to use to clean stainless steel appliances? My refrigerator has some weird blotches that won't wipe off. What can I use? I was thinking armorall would even out any blotches? Any thoughts?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

You can get a stainless steel cleaner that is specifically for appliances.
It really works well.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

We use the wipes by Weiman. One thing we've found is to have the wipe in one had, and microfiber in the other. Wipe first then follow up immediately with the microfiber, otherwise we were ending up with annoying streaks.


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

I just grabbed an SS appliance spray cleaner in my HD, and it works well. Be sure to wipe in the direction of the 'grain'


----------

